# Viper 5301 2-way remote problem



## MichaelH223 (Feb 23, 2010)

I purchased the Viper 5301 - remote start with keyless entry for my 2003 Ford Ranger. I bought it and had it installed at Best Buy. I've had so many problems....I'm ready to rip the thing out! I've had it back to the store 4 times and this last time they replaced the entire unit. The problem was with the starter function....and t seems to be working however, now I'm having issues with the lock or unlock functions on the 2-way remote. If I press the lock button I get the green light back on the lock indicator button and a red light on the (f)unction indicator button and the car doesn't unlock. I have to press the lock again to unlock it. The green & red still flash. The same thing happens with the lock. I've looked at the manual and it isn't very helpful.

Any help with this stupid remote would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The Ford has a GEM module that needs to be awakened before you can lock and unlock the doors correctly. Tell Best Buy to wire up one of the acc. wires to the gem module upon unlocking....thats rookie stuff.
If they need to know, the GEm module is to the right od the gas pedal, a gray harness with about 4 wires coming out. The remote started needs to be hooked into this as follows:

the unlock wire from the remote start needs to be diode isolated and connected to the pink/light green wire, black/yellow and dark greeen/pruple wire going into the GEM module. The F.A.S.D. wire from the remote start needs to be hooked into the dark green/purple wire as well. The factory alarm disarm wire is onle present on vehicles that have factory alarms.


----------



## MichaelH223 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lee,
Thanks so much for your quick reply. I've called the manager at Best Buy and he is going to get me in again to have them look at it. I'll make sure to printout your message (even though I emailed it to him). I hope this fixes it....I'm really tired of going to Best Buy! Thanks Again - Michael


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you wouldnt believe how many customers come in an say, "So I went to Best buy and..."


----------

